# residential state licenses



## pirate (Nov 16, 2006)

Just curious, but what are the prices of residential deer licenses in everyone else's states. Here a proposal is out there to raise the price to $30 per tag. That doubles what we paid this year.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

ND is $20 for the tag. But you also have to have a $1 certificate that holds the hunting and fishing stamps and tags. Usually most people get the new certificate when they buy their fishing license for the year since it too is only good until May 31st.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IMHO, i think that the price for a buck should be raised-lets say to 40 to 50 for a buck tag and 15 for a doe. 50$ one time a year should be affordable still for everyone and it would dramatically incraese G&F revenue that could be put back into the state and its resources


----------

